# Where to find black robes?



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I use black robes for many of my Halloween props, mainly scarecrows, but I can't find anywhere that sells them for under $20. Does anyone know where to buy them for cheap or in bulk? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your cheapest option would be to purchase fabric and sew them yourself. Since you have other robes already, you should be able to come up with a pattern fairly easily. If your sewing abilities are non-existent like mine, ask friends, neighbors, realatives to help.

Fright catalog is going out of business and selling their entire inventory on ebay, you could check there also.

Good Luck


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Make sure you check rummage sales - especially if they are at churches. I hit a church yard sale where they were selling all their black alter boy gowns for $1 each. I only picked up 3 of them for future use - but they had dozens.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was just at Walmart, They had plain black, fancy black, red velvet, and black velvet robes for about $8.50. They are very cheaply made but,......


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

What we did was to collect graduation gowns from the neighborhood. Many of us had several sitting in our attics or closets.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

buycostumes.com has 72" hooded black capes for $16.99
I have a couple of these, I would call them medium quality at best
None of mine have snagged, ripped or anything, but they are fairly thin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll have about 2 cases coming in anytime, leaving about 1 dozen left.

If you're interested in them PM me and I'll send you pictures and pricing.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Try thrift stores or your local Goodwill Store. I just picked up several at $3 each.


----------

